# Como ruteo el PCB en una sola capa con protel 99SE?



## peterxavi (Oct 1, 2007)

Hola amigos soy nuevo aqui, quisiera que me ayuden a crear un pcb en protel 99se ruteado en una sola capa.


----------



## jmalvarez (Oct 3, 2007)

Ruta a 2 caras usando la bottom como la cara donde tendras el cobre y las soldaduras, y la top donde tendras los componentes. Si no puedes rutarla al 100% en la bottom usa la top para hacer puentes, que despues tendras que implementar fisicamente con cable soldado al pcb.


----------



## primitivegapo (Abr 7, 2011)

hola solo le das clik en Design Rules, despues buscas la opción que se llama Routing Layers, le das doble clik y te abre una ventana en la parte inferior la abres, y después te abrirá la ventana donde dice edit rule, ahí puedes especificar que quieres Rutear, donde dice Top Layer, le das a la opción Not Used,  y asi el protel te roteara automáticamente la parte inferior de la tarjeta  
suerte


----------

